# Wie spielt ihr eure Games, mit deutscher oder original englischer Sprachausgabe



## taller (13. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute!

Wollte mal diese kleine Umfrage starten, da ich mir überlege meine Games mal auf Englisch zu zocken. In vielen Spielen scheint die englische original Fassung einfach besser zu sein, da Emotionen und Synchronität einfach besser sind.

Von den Sprechern ganz zu schweigen. Wie seht ihr das, wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Bin gespannt


----------



## cultraider (13. Dezember 2012)

Also die Sprache Detusch kenn ich nicht, nur DOITSCH!  

Ich spiele meine Spiele meist zweimal durch, einmal in Deutsch und beim nächsten Mal in Englisch.
Multiplayer generell Englisch.


----------



## target2804 (13. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ist immer unterschiedlich. Farcry auf Deutsch. League of Legends hingegen auf Englisch, weil die Sounds viel viel geiler sind.


----------



## polarwolf (13. Dezember 2012)

Immer und ausschließlich auf Englisch, bietet sich an, da ich meine Games, die in Deutschland zensiert werden über amazon.co.uk beziehe und den Rest auf Steam (wenns günstig ist), aber zum Glück kann man sein Steamclient ja auf Englisch einstellen und somit ist das eine runde Sache.
Orginalvertonung ist immer am besten und authentisch!


----------



## Festplatte (13. Dezember 2012)

Meistens Englisch, kommt aber auf das Game an!


----------



## Carmir (13. Dezember 2012)

Allermeistens Englisch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2012)

Kommt auf das Game an


----------



## Hideout (13. Dezember 2012)

Meistens deutsch, ich finde englischen Sprecher nicht immer besser.


----------



## Shona (13. Dezember 2012)

Zu 99% Englisch 
Ich kann die deutsche Sprache in Spielen nicht haben das kommt immer komplett anders rüber als im O-Ton und oft auch die Stimmen gar nicht passen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (13. Dezember 2012)

Meistens auf Deutsch, aber teilweise auch auf Englisch oder sogar Japanisch 
Je nach dem, in welchen Sprachen es das Spiel gibt und wie mir die jeweilige Synchronisation gefällt


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Dezember 2012)

Deutsch weil mein Hörenglisch misserabel ist lesen ist gerade noch so ok^^


----------



## Leandros (13. Dezember 2012)

Kommt stark auf das Spiel drauf an, manche auf "Detusch" manche auf Englisch.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Dezember 2012)

Meist auf deutsch,  aber wenn kein deutsch angeboten wird oder die Synchro zu schlecht ist auch gerne mal auf Englisch ...   Du müsstest eigentlich den Punkt "Beides" hinzufügen


----------



## Fragazoid (13. Dezember 2012)

hi,
ich bevorzuge immer häufiger eingedeutschte spiele, was wohl an meinem alter liegt (ü35) und auf bequemlichkeit zurückzuführen ist
als nordlicht, steh ich sowieso eher auf eine kühlere ausdrucksform, da stören mich die zum teil etwas emotionsarmen synchronstimmen fast nie. 

wenn man allerdings die vertonung/sprache vom original, mit der deutschen fassung vergleicht, gibt es tatsächlich qualitative unterschiede, originale schneiden fast immer besser ab, beim übermitteln von spannung und emotionen. aber halt nur im direkten vergleich.

so in eigener sache, find ich unsere gesellschaft zu stark "amerikanisiert", bei meinem sohn (16) stell ich immer wieder fest, dass er schnell von spielen gelangweilt ist, in denen nicht mit krach, splatter und wilder Fäkalsprache argumentiert wird. aus dem grund kauft er für seine konsolen fast auschliesslich nur spiele in originalsprache, obwohl er nur sein grottenschlechtes schulenglisch beherrscht  


gruss


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Dezember 2012)

Fragazoid schrieb:


> so in eigener sache, find ich unsere gesellschaft zu stark "amerikanisiert", bei meinem sohn (16) stell ich immer wieder fest, dass er schnell von spielen gelangweilt ist, in denen nicht mit krach, splatter und wilder Fäkalsprache argumentiert wird. aus dem grund kauft er für seine konsolen fast auschliesslich nur spiele in originalsprache, obwohl er nur sein grottenschlechtes schulenglisch beherrscht


 
Wenn man Spiele nur noch als große Actiondemo sieht ist das wirklich schade, da geht viel verloren. Aber vielleicht kannst du da ja noch ein bisschen was reißen    Wie wärs mit Portal2 zu Weihnachten?  Ich habe schon lange kein so spaßiges Spiel mehr gehabt, das im Kern auf Knobelaufgaben basiert 

Und zum Englischen:  Immerhin wird sein Englisch dadurch verbessert,  damit steht er doch noch viel besser da als die große Gruppe Schüler, die zu faul zum Lernen ist und aus Prinzip nur auf Deutsch zockt (und das ja auch bei Filmen, Literatur etc. macht) und  vermutlich auch nie vernünftig Englisch sprechen können wird.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (14. Dezember 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man Spiele nur noch als große Actiondemo sieht ist das wirklich schade, da geht viel verloren. Aber vielleicht kannst du da ja noch ein bisschen was reißen    Wie wärs mit Portal2 zu Weihnachten?  Ich habe schon lange kein so spaßiges Spiel mehr gehabt, das im Kern auf Knobelaufgaben basiert
> 
> Und zum Englischen:  Immerhin wird sein Englisch dadurch verbessert,  damit steht er doch noch viel besser da als die große Gruppe Schüler, die zu faul zum Lernen ist und aus Prinzip nur auf Deutsch zockt (und das ja auch bei Filmen, Literatur etc. macht) und  vermutlich auch nie vernünftig Englisch sprechen können wird.



 Ja das selbe wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Portal2 ist auch auf deutsch gut.

Zu den Spielen. Da halte ich es wohl auch meist so wie fragazoid.


----------



## Robonator (14. Dezember 2012)

Englisch. Auf Englisch kommt das meiste einfach viel besser. 
Bei manchen Games finde ich auch diese eingedeutschten Witze einfach grottig. Grade wenn man diesen Witz einfach nur auf Englisch wirklich verstehen kann. Dazu kommt das die meisten Games nicht wirklich Synchron sind.


----------



## DerpDerpington (14. Dezember 2012)

Immer Englisch --> immer besser! Bei Far Cry 3 war ich besonders angetan... auch wenn ich weiß, dass da die deutsche Synchro wohl garnicht so schlecht sein soll.
Kommt natürlich immer darauf an, inwiefern du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Dezember 2012)

Deutsch einfach aus dem Grund weil es in Muttersprache besser verständlich ist.
Aber wenn es sehr gut vertont wurde dann auch mal in englisch, wenn es deutsche Untertitel gibt. Farcry  3 hat grandiose Sprecher in Englisch.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Dezember 2012)

Kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an. 

Die deutsche Synchro ist manchmal etwas äh ... uninspiriert. 
Aber nicht immer ...
Ich finde Englisch nicht von sich aus "cooler", obwohl ich keine Verständnisprobleme habe.
Wenn ein Game aber sehr auf Sprachwitz und Wortspiele setzt, hat man praktisch keine Wahl.
Aber manches kommt ja noch nicht einmal von englischsprachigen Entwicklern - da ist das erst recht kein Problem mit der Sprache.

Ein Spiel ist kein Film/TV, bei denen manche Synchronstimmen im Vergleich zu den Originalstimmen der Schauspieler echt unpassend sind bzw. völlig anders. So hat man kein Vorurteil, welche Stimme zu welcher Person gehört.

Meine "Nativ Language" ist eben deutsch - und wenn die deutsche Sprachausgabe ordentlich ist, führt das auch dazu, dass ich mich in einer Spielewelt besser zuhause fühlen kann.


----------



## tanes2012 (18. Dezember 2012)

Englisch natürlich, das ist einfach besser.


----------



## KillerCroc (18. Dezember 2012)

solange es geht in deutscher Sprachausgabe


----------



## Otep (18. Dezember 2012)

Hm, ich würde sagen 50/50 

Hängt ja immer vom Spiel ab


----------



## ZeroX360 (18. Dezember 2012)

Kommt drauf an meistens jedoch deutsch.
Wenn sich das englische doch besser anhört spiele ich englisch.
Leider bin ich total der Englisch Krüppel. Da meine Englischlehrer entweder immer verstorben sind.
Oder in  Psychatrie gekommen sind. 

Was ich auch gerne mach englische Syncro mit deutsche Untertitel.
Ansonst hat mir schote.biz auch gerne geholfen.


----------



## RRCRoady (27. März 2013)

Würd gern vieles in Originalsprache spielen, allerdings würde mir da ca. 30 bis 50% der Handlung durch die Lappen gehen 

Also wenn die Synchro einigermaßen erträglich ist, spiele ich auf deutsch.


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. April 2013)

Ausschließlich Originalsprache. Das bedeutet nicht nur englisch, sondern auch Deutsche Spiele auf Deutsch, Französische auf Französisch, Japanische auf Japanisch usw... Dies ist allerdings nicht immer möglich, weil der Originalton in hiesigen Regionen manchmal fehlt, vor allem bei Asiatischen oder Osteuropäischen Spielen.

Synchronfassungen tue ich mir nicht freiwillig an. Schon schlimm genug, wie Filme und Serien in Deutsch synchronisiert werden, aber Games schaffen es regelmäßig, diesen schon schwer zu unterbietenen Standard doch noch zu Unterbieten. Und sogar machmal massiv!


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ausschließlich Originalsprache. Das bedeutet nicht nur englisch, sondern auch Deutsche Spiele auf Deutsch, Französische auf Französisch, Japanische auf Japanisch usw... Dies ist allerdings nicht immer möglich, weil der Originalton in hiesigen Regionen manchmal fehlt, vor allem bei Asiatischen oder Osteuropäischen Spielen.
> 
> Synchronfassungen tue ich mir nicht freiwillig an. Schon schlimm genug, wie Filme und Serien in Deutsch synchronisiert werden, aber Games schaffen es regelmäßig, diesen schon schwer zu unterbietenen Standard doch noch zu Unterbieten. Und sogar machmal massiv!


 
Lebst du in Deutschland ?!     Neben den Originalfassungen haben wir in Deutschland eigentlich die besten Synchronisierungen.  Es kommt sogar vor, dass diese das Original überbieten. 

Videospiel-Synchros sind davon zwar prinzipiell unabhängig, aber aufgrund des bereits vorhandenen Marktes für Synchronisierungen und der Erwartungen des Konsumenten setzt es sich auch da durch. 


Es gibt leider auch immer schlechte Synchros,  oder Filme in denen es schwierig ist die Sprache zu verändern (zB aufgrund vieler Wortwitze etc).   Diese kann man sich dann auch gut auf Englisch angucken. 



Ach bofferbrauer:  Welche Sprachen sprichst du denn alle?!  Ich tue mir lieber eine schlechte Synchro an als eine Sprache die ich nicht verstehe


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. April 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Lebst du in Deutschland ?!  Neben den Originalfassungen haben wir in Deutschland eigentlich die besten Synchronisierungen. Es kommt sogar vor, dass diese das Original überbieten.
> 
> Videospiel-Synchros sind davon zwar prinzipiell unabhängig, aber aufgrund des bereits vorhandenen Marktes für Synchronisierungen und der Erwartungen des Konsumenten setzt es sich auch da durch.
> 
> ...


 
Nein ich lebe zum Glück nicht in Deutschland, sondern in Luxemburg. hier kann ich wenigstens meine Filme im Kino in Originalfassung anschauen und sonst wird sowieso alles (mindestens!) dreisprachig angeboten. Und glaube mir, ich mache nicht umsonst einen großen Bogen um deutsche Syncros. Neben oftmals schlechten Sprechern, absolut uninspireierten Übersetzungen die jeden Wortwitz killen auch noch schlechte Technik (Brickwalled vorne bis hinten). Generell ist eine Französische übersetzung einer Deutschen heutzutage leider weit überlegen. Bis mitte 90er war es allerdings noch umgekehrt, nur dummerweise sind deutsche Synchronisierungen seitdem immer schlechter geworden.



> Ach bofferbrauer: Welche Sprachen sprichst du denn alle?!


 
Neben Deutsch Luxemburgisch, Französisch und Englisch fliessend, verstehen tue ich auch noch Italienisch (teilweise), Spanisch (teilweise), Portugiesisch (ist hier gleich Pflicht ^^), Allemanisch (Schwiizerdütsch), Holländisch, und Japanisch bin ich am lernen. Und Jenisch  (hier bekannt als Lakerschmus)


----------



## GOD-ZillA (4. April 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Neben Deutsch Luxemburgisch, Französisch und Englisch fliessend, verstehen tue ich auch noch Italienisch (teilweise), Spanisch (teilweise), Portugiesisch (ist hier gleich Pflicht ^^), Allemanisch (Schwiizerdütsch), Holländisch, und Japanisch bin ich am lernen. Und Jenisch  (hier bekannt als Lakerschmus)


 
sauber 

Ob Englisch oder Deutsch kommt bei mir immer auf den Titel an. Bin da flexibel.


----------



## Ahab (4. April 2013)

Meistens Englisch. Vornehmlich, weil viele uncut-Games nur auf Englisch sind, aber bei BF3 ziehe ich mir die Kommandos und das Gezeter auch lieber auf englisch rein, kommt besser.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (4. April 2013)

Englisch wenn man es auswählen kann. Synchronisation ist sowohl bei Spielen als auch bei Filmen und Serien ein richtiges Unding!


----------



## Stryke7 (4. April 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Neben Deutsch Luxemburgisch, Französisch und Englisch fliessend, verstehen tue ich auch noch Italienisch (teilweise), Spanisch (teilweise), Portugiesisch (ist hier gleich Pflicht ^^), Allemanisch (Schwiizerdütsch), Holländisch, und Japanisch bin ich am lernen. Und Jenisch  (hier bekannt als Lakerschmus)


 
Oha, das ist dann natürlich luxuriös   Da kann man an das Thema ja auch ganz anders rangehen


----------



## eRaTitan (11. April 2013)

CoD auf English ist ein MUSS!


----------



## shinobi2611 (11. April 2013)

Also bei mir ist es auch eher unterschiedlich. Rollenspiele wie Torchlight oder Skyrim spiele ich meistens auf deutsch. Shooter meist auf Englisch kommt aber auf die Syncro an, Bioshock z.B. oder Assassins Creed hat meistens auch eine gute deutsche Syncro.


----------



## Stormtrooper (21. April 2013)

Meistens auf Englisch und benutze dann noch die englischen Untertitel. Deutsch nur, falls kein Englisch vorhanden. Die Qualität ist oft sehr viel besser und die Stimmen passen einfach mehr zu den Charakteren.


----------

